# Erase data on a Palm



## tomlunt (Feb 9, 2001)

Hi everyone -

I have a two year old Palm V (only 2MB). I have a new computer and am having trouble syncing MS Outlook with the Palm - I'm getting double and triple entries in the calendar on both.

The double entries are easier to fix in Outlook, but they keep coming back - mostly with recurring appointments (birthdays, anniversaries, etc). They end up being spread over several days.

Anyway, i would like to completely erase the calendar on the Palm Pilot so I can re-sync and start from scratch. How do i go about this?

Thanks in advance.

Tom


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2002)

you need to do what is called a hard reset (i think because you have to be rather cordinated to do it). To do a hard reset you must first hold down the power button for 3 seconds. Continue holding the power button and use a papaer clip or similar blunt object to push the reset button on the back of the palm (reset on the back should be a small hole. If you don't see it then it is covered by something you stuck to the back like velcro). Continue holding both buttons for 3 seconds. Then release the reset and then release the power button. Confirm the erase all data message on the screen. A few seconds after the reset just follow the onscreen instructions to set it up again.

Now, syncing it to outlook. I am assuming you are using the pocketmirror software to sync to outlook (before you go any further you may want to update pocketmirror to the latest version to ensure nothing goes wrong. You can find updates at http://www.chapura.com/free_downloads.php). If so you will want to set pocketmirror so outlook is overwriting the blank Palm to avoid data loss and confusion. To change the settings for pocketmirror go to start/programs. You should see a pocketmirror folder(if you don't, stop and post back). Open the pocketmirror foler and select pocketmirror settings. Open your user name from the menu (i think you double click you name)(if you have more then one profile and you don't know which to pick post back). Once you open the settings for your username you should see a blank box at the bottom that says "quick onetime action setup" or something similar. Click the drop down arrow and select Outlook overwrites Handheld. Close any windows and hotsync. during the hotsync it should ask you to select a user name. Select your name and let it go. You may get warning messages. No matter what the warning make sure the outcome will be Outlook overwrites Handheld. If you get any warnings or errors you don't understand exit the hotsync and post back.

Remember, it is always good to make a regular backup of your data so restoring things like duplicates and lost data is not to difficult.


----------



## tomlunt (Feb 9, 2001)

bcon76 -

Thanks for your help - i got everything deleted and re-installed. 

Tom


----------

